# Help with a glue spot



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a small glue spot on some red oak that was stained with minwax red oak stain. There is not poly or anything else and there is only one coat of stain that sat for about 45 minutes. 

What can I do to hide or remove the glue spot? I'm afraid if I sand it off, when I stain it, the stain will be uneven. Any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dave 

I am not sure if this advice is politically correct, but did work for me.

I had to sand it completely down an refinish, now my standards may not be as high as yours. I just took it down to bare wood and started again.

After that ordeal, I am sure to get my glue off right away with a little water and clothe. 

Good luck maybe someone else on the forum has a different solution.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

This is a long shot, mix up some bottle water and some white vinegar in a spray bottle 50/50 mix, it may do the trick... the vinegar is a light duty acid.

You may need to do it a time or two if the glue has dried over time..it's best to get it off b/4 the glue has a chance to seal the wood...

===



mcdonelldj said:


> I have a small glue spot on some red oak that was stained with minwax red oak stain. There is not poly or anything else and there is only one coat of stain that sat for about 45 minutes.
> 
> What can I do to hide or remove the glue spot? I'm afraid if I sand it off, when I stain it, the stain will be uneven. Any thoughts?
> 
> Dave


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like sanding it all the way down is the best bet. 

I did use some mineral oil before I stained to ensure I didn't have any glue marks but I missed this one. I am getting better at getting the glue off before it dries but still miss some spots on glued panels.

Thanks for the help, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dave

I know it is a pain, but a necessary evil.  Let us know how you do and maybe a photo of your finished product.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> I did use some mineral oil before I stained


I think you mean mineral spirits?:blink:


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> I think you mean mineral spirits?:blink:


Yep


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Short of paint there is no good way to cover dried glue. Remove it with a scraper or the blade of a utility knife.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## tom819800 (Apr 9, 2010)

hmmmmm just a thought ....i would try just plain water first unless your using waterproof glue...i have had to resand a few pieces because of that same reason....I dont see any reason for waterproof glue if my pieces are staying inside...and yes the stain will be uneven if you just sand the one spot.


----------



## sumaro (Aug 18, 2010)

same as above


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

getting rid of glue spots that show up in your finish after applying stain is not so troublesome and does not require sanding the whole thing down, i hope i have gotten to you soon enough, 

this method also works good for removing sanding marks and other blemishes, apply stain to the wood over the spot and a bit to some sandpaper 180-220 and begin sanding with the grain wipe and repeat to remove the spot. use longer strokes to feather in.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

also for future projects you may benefit from the joys of dewaxed shellac as a sealer. Apply a few coats and sand back to seal pores. Think of building a finish and not applying one. A good finish will be a multi step press, surface prep, sealing, dye or stain, seal, tone if desired seal, topcoat, wax. Most of time lightly sanding between coats with 320. Not all finishing needs to be completed in this way of course some are as simple as applying oil but look at this way and your mind will be prepared with a proper view IMHO. 

good luck and lets see it when your done.


----------

